# How much???



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am finishing up my first month of raw feeding. I am following a very conservative plan introducing new proteins because this is my 2nd attempt at raw feeding and I know my 70 lb. GSD is sensitive.

Jody is eating chicken and turkey with no problems. I will be adding some lean pork next week. 

She has had no digestive issues whatsover and perfect stool since I started and I just don't want to disrupt it but I want her to feel satisfied with her meals. 

She has been getting about 28 ounces a day. This morning she had a 15 ounce turkey thigh for breakfast and I really wanted to add a 10lb. chicken back but wonder if that is way too much. She will probably have a 10lb. chicken quarter or bone-in breast tonight.

My question is it ok if I start feeding her a little more in the 2.5-3% range? I have slowly upped her feeding and have had no digestive problems. She has been gaining weight nicely but could use a few more pounds. Her appetite seems to have increased. Do you think since poultry is lean she may require more "pounds wise" because she isn't on other proteins yet? 

Tami


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Jodysmom said:


> I want her to feel satisfied with her meals.


Raw fed dogs will almost always eat more. Thats what causes a lot of the digestive upset. It's up to you to feed the proper amount. Dogs just will not judge this. 



> She has been getting about 28 ounces a day. This morning she had a 15 ounce turkey thigh for breakfast and I really wanted to add a 10lb. chicken back but wonder if that is way too much.


I think you mean 1lb or maybe 10oz. Either way, I think at this point you are rushing the process. You had problems one time and you appear to be heading for it again. Be patient. Give the dog a few months on raw before you get too bold with her.



> My question is it ok if I start feeding her a little more in the 2.5-3% range?


If her spine and hip bone are not showing pretty predominantly, don't even consider it, ever. You exceed that range only for a very skinny underweight dog. NEVER let the dog be the judge of how much to eat. YOU decide based ONLY on the dogs build. Not on how the dog is acting.



> I have slowly upped her feeding and have had no digestive problems. She has been gaining weight nicely but could use a few more pounds.


If you up it enough, I guarantee problems. If she is gaining weight, don't up it any more.



> Her appetite seems to have increased. Do you think since poultry is lean she may require more "pounds wise" because she isn't on other proteins yet?


No, absolutely not. Please be patient and follow the process. People who don't are the ones who say, "raw just isn't for my dog" and thats a bunch of hooey. Raw is for every dog. It isn't only if the owners mess it up.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you know, tami, that I AM one of those owners who almost gave up..and it's because i fed the wrong things first and too much....

go to costco and get one of their banana cream pies and eat the whole thing....and see if you don't throw up or get the runs 

tami.......you've come so far....we started in march....my dogs can pretty much eat anything....now...and they are still at 2 - 2.5% of their body weight...because they look good.

your dog will gain weight...promise...; and, you gotta gotta gotta give her a chance to detox....and adapt.....

don't let those big eyes fool you...my pug would eat himself to death if i let him...

the process is everything...especially with owners like us LOL


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are both right! She is gaining weight and most would say she is at a perfect weight now. Ok..I will remember slow and steady wins the race. Thanks for the encouragement. 

I said 10 lb. chicken back and I did mean 10 oz. I just fed her the turkey thigh and no more. 

You would think I would learn.:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Jodysmom said:


> You are both right! She is gaining weight and most would say she is at a perfect weight now. Ok..I will remember slow and steady wins the race. Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I said 10 lb. chicken back and I did mean 10 oz. I just fed her the turkey thigh and no more.
> 
> You would think I would learn.:smile:


ya know....it's gonna take a while...

let's see...five months in and yesterday i gave my malia a pork neck....not realising just how strong her jaws have become....it weighed almost 10 oz...this was her dinner..she had had breakfast earlier....

prior to yesterday, she couldn't get through the bone, so i'd let her eat the meat off the bone, and then weigh it and voila, she'd have had her 5-6 ounces....

but....nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...her jaw muscles are much stronger now...her gums are perfect, her teeth are perfect and her neck muscles are stronger and SHE ATE THE WHOLE THING.

my joy is cleaning up the vomit this morning.

we live. we learn.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tami- you have to remember that the fact she is getting to eat raw fresh meats is satisfying enough for her. You've gotten some fabulous advice!

Keep us all posted and see about getting some pictures up on here so we can see your pretty girl :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I think anyone new to raw has a tendency to want to feed more. I had a hard time thinking that a German shepherd could eat two chicken leg quarters and that would enough food. Well if a chicken leg weighs approximately 1 pound and you feed two of them ...

Since I have officially been classified as a BYB on another forum, ( I wonder who would of done a thing like that ..... it's kind of *Spooky*, isn't it ...)I'm not sure my advice carries any weight. But I will tell you, after feeding a big dog 4 to 6 cups of kibble a day and you make the switch to 2 chicken legs a day, it's hard not to think that you need to feed the poor dog more!

Well, I can tell you what happens when 2 dogs decide to pull 10 pounds of frozen chicken out of the sink and eats it in one sitting ......


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I want a BANANA Cream Pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I want a BANANA Cream Pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:



Coming right up. Youa wanna coffee, latte, espresso with that?:wink:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I took a good look at Jody today and realized..she doesn't need to gain weight anymore LOL I think I have the opposite of Anorexia with her. She was about 54 lbs. when she was found tied to a stop sign and now I bet she is in the upper 60's, maybe 70. I don't see any bones at all and she has a nice tuck. When standing abover her, she looks perfect.

I just need to change my thinking and realize I no longer have a sick dog who
poops all the kibble she eats. Another hard thing is she gets so excited about her food. Like re said those eyes really get to me.

Thanks and I will resist the temptation to overfeed.:smile:

Thanks again!
Tami


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tami, My "garbage gut" gives me the "pouty eyes" all day long cause she is food driven, she'd eat herself dead if she could. It is really hard to resist her!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Tami, My "garbage gut" gives me the "pouty eyes" all day long cause she is food driven, she'd eat herself dead if she could. It is really hard to resist her!


I think I will be dealing with the exact same thing! Lucky not so much, but Duncan....oh yeah! Poor boy is starving all the time!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Jodysmom said:


> I took a good look at Jody today and realized..she doesn't need to gain weight anymore LOL I think I have the opposite of Anorexia with her. She was about 54 lbs. when she was found tied to a stop sign and now I bet she is in the upper 60's, maybe 70. I don't see any bones at all and she has a nice tuck. When standing abover her, she looks perfect.
> 
> I just need to change my thinking and realize I no longer have a sick dog who
> poops all the kibble she eats. Another hard thing is she gets so excited about her food. Like re said those eyes really get to me.
> ...



it's sinking in...yay!

you know when it will really sink in?

the next time you do a wellness check with your vet and your dog's teeth are brilliantly white, her coat is softer than it's ever been before...that she's lean and magnificent and healthy.....

i didn't even do blood work because there was nothing he could say...except they are magnificent....

you're doing great!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I finally uploaded some pictures of Jody in my album on this sight. I haven't figured out how to post them yet. You will laugh when you look at a German Shepherd Dog that is not underweight. I will stop saying my dog needs to gain a few pounds.:smile:

I recommend a raw feeding diet to anyone who is trying to put weight on their dog. Especially those who are sick of being told that their dog's stool is soft because they are overfeeding. I was very careful to not overfeed my dog her kibble and she still had soft, large stools. Now with raw food the stool is firm and small. 

Tami


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I just saw the pics. you posted of her. She looks perfect! Just beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

first, before i comment on jody....may i say you have THE neatest garage i have ever seen.

having said that...she's gorgeous....and from the looks of it, just right....and soooo shiny already...


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments! We are so pleased with Jody's condition since ditching the kibble and going back to raw food. Her coat was horrible on kibble. 

Tami


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

My husband was out of town on business for a week. Today as he was walking down our stairs with Jody he shouts....Ok...Jody (our GSD dog) has gained weight. I think don't think she needs to gain anymore! 

I was so happy! 

Tami


----------

